# Hassy question



## nealjpage (Jun 24, 2007)

So, I've read loads about the bottom dropping out of the film market, yadda yadda, but it made me wonder:  just how FAR has the bottom dropped out?  This is where you guys come in.  I bet one or more of you bought a Hasselblad system, say a 500c/m, new.  How much would a basic kit with body, 120 back, 80mm lens, and waist-level finder set you back?  I see them on sleBay going for around $1000 or so....


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, that's about right. There are a few Ebay sellers which sell 500CM hassies for around $300 (no WLF, mag or lens), then you add a lens ($350-450), a WLF ($75-100) and a mag (12 exp. plus film insert/dark slide) for about $120 and you arrive at $1,000.

I never buy anything new, BTW.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 25, 2007)

Let me clarify:  how much were they when they were new?

Oh, and Dimitri, we all know you never buy anything new! :mrgreen:


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 25, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Let me clarify:  how much were they when they were new?



My B & H Professional Photo Sourcebook (circa mid to late 1990's?) lists Hasselblad 501 cm kits (body, 80mm lens, WL, and A12 back) for $2700.

I just sold my 500 cm with 80mm, 150mm, WL, metered prism, and 2 A12 backs for $1000, and felt pretty lucky to get that.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 25, 2007)

I bought mine about 4 years ago for 1400 USD just before a drop in the market. That was for a 500CM body, 80mm lens and 220 back. I think that you could get the same package now for 800-1000 USD. Also about a year later bought a 60mm lens for 1600 USD.


----------



## montresor (Jun 25, 2007)

These prices, however low they are in today's marketplace, are still giving me the vapors! Must be 'cause I'm broke all the time. :mrgreen:


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 25, 2007)

montresor said:


> These prices, however low they are in today's marketplace, are still giving me the vapors! Must be 'cause I'm broke all the time. :mrgreen:



I agree.  But it looks like there hasn't been _such_ a dramatic drop in price.  I guess I always figured that these guys cost like $5000 new or something...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 25, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> I guess I always figured that these guys cost like $5000 new or something...



Add in a couple of film backs, a metered prism, a selection of lenses, official Hassy accessories like lens hoods and filters, and it quickly went over $5000.  

official Hassy gear prices from the same B & H catalog:
lens:  $1800 - $7000
film back:  $700 - $1200
metered prism:  $1200 - $1500
focusing screen:  $160 - $250
camera strap:  $85
lens hood:  $100 - $150
filters:  $120 - $500
flash:  $440
flash bracket:  $400 - $450


----------



## jstuedle (Jun 27, 2007)

At our local camera swap I saw an unbelievable price on a whole wedding kit. 3 500CM chrome bodies, 40mm, 80mm, 150mm lenses, 2 eye level finders and a waist level finder, 3 lumidyne strobes, 6 battery packs, 3 chargers, 3 strobe frames, 8 film backs all in 2 fitted pelican cases for $2,200. Over the 2 day show, it didn't sell.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 28, 2007)

I have got to get my glasses changed... I expected it to be about loose women..


----------

